# Witness Wednesday @Univ. of AZ



## Alex Washburn (Jun 12, 2019)

So I do a daily Podcast and on Wednesday’s I do evangelism for it. I am visiting Tucson, AZ so I went to the UofAZ campus and got into a very long and difficult convo with a study who was raised in a Christian Home but is an Atheist. 

Listen to it and help me pray for Brooke. 

https://anchor.fm/al-washburn/episodes/126--Witness-Wednesday--Brooke-and-Luis-e4askf


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

